# The Draw



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

I have been playing around with different draws (inhales) and I find if I concentrate on a slower more gentle and longer inhale the vape is smoother and has more flavour.

And a faster stronger inhale gives more vapour.

What's your draw and preference?


----------



## Jibbz786 (4/5/14)

You doing lung hits or mouth to lung. 

For me slow LH. Make me choke a bit (I'm still experimenting with coils) a fasterdraw is less flavour more vapour. Problem is I want both. So 2sec fast n. 2sec slow


----------



## Alex (4/5/14)

I like it long and slow mostly. Started to prefer Lung inhales.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

Jibbz786 said:


> You doing lung hits or mouth to lung.



Mouth to Lung for me... the Lung hit on Menthol Ice can only be done once a day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (4/5/14)

Dude I know menthol ice literally freezes the throat  but I gotta say I enjoy it  I do however soften it slightly with a Lil berry blaze on the dripper


----------



## devdev (4/5/14)

This is one of the things smokers take a while to get their heads around. Vaping is best done with long slow inhales. If you try and hit it like a cancer stick then it will either make no vapour, make you cough, or draw liquid through the mouth piece.

If I lunghit I tend to hit it quite fast. My normal vape style is long and slow

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

devdev said:


> This is one of the things smokers take a while to get their heads around. Vaping is best done with long slow inhales.



I'm only just getting it now... It only really dawned on me in the last few days and I have been experimenting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (4/5/14)

The last day or 2 I have been taking longer draws myself, also find the vapour is less on a long draw. Especially when I'm doing a lung hit (which I'm starting to like doing). On the slow mouth-to-lung's I'm hitting the battery's cut-off more and more often

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Early morning; lung hits to get the nic level up
Rest of day; long slow mouth to lung

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (5/5/14)

I guess they way I do it, is similar to when people smoke a pipe. I give it a few mouth puffs to 'warm up the coil' before taking a long slow hit - mouth first then inhale to lungs.

This gives me the best throat hit (which is most important to me)

The only time I have taken direct lung hits was on the 1st vapemeet when someone (@devdev I believe) made a sub-ohm monstrosity that had such an airy draw that you couldn't do a mouth hit first - the only way to vape it was direct lung hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/14)

For me its the same as @Derick in the above post
If the device is "cold", one or two short puffs then a long mouth to lung.

When i take it into the lung i find that depending on the juice a quicker draw into the lung can intensify the throat hit a bit.


----------



## Rex_Bael (5/5/14)

My draw started as per @Silver and @Derick, then became a double-clutch. So, short draw to heat up coil, inhale, exhale through nose while taking another long slow draw. I am trying to stop it though since I am told it looks a bit strange


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

If the device has been resting for a while (more than 15mins lol) I usually fire her up for a second without drawing, then take a slow long draw to the mouth and then inhale..


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> My draw started as per @Silver and @Derick, then became a double-clutch. So, short draw to heat up coil, inhale, exhale through nose while taking another long slow draw. I am trying to stop it though since I am told it looks a bit strange


Dude how do you take a draw and exhale through the nose at the same time?


----------



## Rex_Bael (5/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Dude how do you take a draw and exhale through the nose at the same time?



You draw with your mouth like you would for a mouth to lung hit. It takes a bit of practice and comes from back in the day in High School where you would double-clutch to show off.


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> You draw with your mouth like you would for a mouth to lung hit. It takes a bit of practice and comes from back in the day in High School where you would double-clutch to show off.


Shot for the info.. Gonna need to give that a go.. Personally when ever I see it on a vid I think it looks cool


----------



## Gizmo (5/5/14)

Hard and strong into the lungs directly so I feel that thump


----------



## Riaz (5/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mouth to Lung for me... the Lung hit on Menthol Ice can only be done once a day!


i only did lung hits with the menthol ice, thats why the 30ml only lasted me a week 

i usually do one small mouth hit, then a slow long lung hit- this give me a lekker kick over and over again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (5/5/14)

I started with the double mouth to lung draw, short draw to mouth lung then exhale through nose while taking a longer slow draw for mouth to lung, but since getting my first RBA I am preferring the direct lung hit especially because of the looser draw of the RBA. 

Now it depends on the juice and the tank or RBA I am vaping, some juices give me a scratch in the throat on the direct to lung draw and some are smoother for the direct to lung draw. So it depends on the juice and the tank I am vaping.

Another important benefit of vapor I have learned is more air more vapor, I used to like a tighter draw, but know I prefer a looser draw, so for example on all my tanks with airflow control the airflow is turned wide open, getting better flavor, vapor and throat hit on a wide open setting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (5/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> You draw with your mouth like you would for a mouth to lung hit. It takes a bit of practice and comes from back in the day in High School where you would double-clutch to show off.


Never could get the hang of that! Almost killed myself a few times trying. Still can't do it with my vape stick, but at least I didn't cough up a lung trying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (5/5/14)

I vary mine between the double mouth to lung draw and the direct lung hit, i prefer the latter though, but it doesn't help from stealth vaping in my office hahaha


----------



## Alex (5/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> You draw with your mouth like you would for a mouth to lung hit. It takes a bit of practice and comes from back in the day in High School where you would double-clutch to show off.



Dude, the double clutch is the bestest  I've been doing quite a few myself lately. Especially with my homemade Amaretto juice which tastes so good I want to drink it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (5/5/14)

Alex said:


> Dude, the double clutch is the bestest  I've been doing quite a few myself lately. Especially with my homemade Amaretto juice which tastes so good I want to drink it.


Please don't drink e-juice! It might not always look like it, but we do actually like you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

